# Thornits ear powder



## poiuytrewq (16 March 2017)

What is it and how/why does it work so amazingly and why don't vets dish it out?

It literally makes my little Labrador happy! 
He has suffered manky ears, not awful but irritated and a bit smelly for his whole life. We have been given various different things but nothing works like Thornits


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 March 2017)

It's my silver bullet, although weirdly let me down last summer when puss-cat had a persistent infection. I think it contains borax? Ok in small amounts, being withdrawn from the US as a common ingredient in cleaning products. I love the strong medicinal smell, it's sort of comforting, a bit like how TCP makes me feel.


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 March 2017)

It really does smell good, I've just driven to work with dog in the back and my car smells fresher than it has all winter


----------



## Moobli (17 March 2017)

I detest the smell for some reason, but love how it works!  It is like magic dust


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 March 2017)

Lol. Thornit sniffers anonymous.
I found it just dried out the ear and I imagine that makes it difficult for bacteria to thrive. Not very sciencey but there you go. I love the smell of WD40


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 March 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			What is it and how/why does it work so amazingly and why don't vets dish it out?

It literally makes my little Labrador happy! 
He has suffered manky ears, not awful but irritated and a bit smelly for his whole life. We have been given various different things but nothing works like Thornits
		
Click to expand...

its an iodophore (iodine deriviative) hence smelling like an old hospital and effective against some mites and bacteria (some farm disinfectants such as Fam contain an iodophore). I think some ear problems are mites but they can also often be an allergy so wouldnt work for that. Its a very old fashioned remedy and has its uses.


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 March 2017)

I don't think my dog has mites tbh. His ears get hot, smelly and have waxy stuff. Not badly but it's obviously a bit irritating as he loves having them rubbed and fiddled with. The vets always give me a liquid cleaner which he hates with a passion. It also doesn't seem to do much! 
Vet never even mentioned mites of any sort just said a slight ear infection.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 March 2017)

I think allergies can often lead to secondary ear infections. so you can treat the infection but it wouldnt be treating the problem and it would reoccur-and yes, some dogs have mites but any scratching could lead to secondary bacterial infection then as well.

I've spoken to vets about Thornit-most haven't heard of it and would therefore want to stick with something that they know would relieve sypmtoms (and Canaural does/would). I was pleased to hear that many of them now do think chronic ear problems are mostly allergy related but they have to rely on owner compliance to get on top of it.

I have used Thornit but still not sure how I feel about sticking powder down a dogs ear when I dont know how tried and tested it is (scientist, can't help it  plus I work with mites, just not ear mites).


----------



## Clodagh (17 March 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			I don't think my dog has mites tbh. His ears get hot, smelly and have waxy stuff. Not badly but it's obviously a bit irritating as he loves having them rubbed and fiddled with. The vets always give me a liquid cleaner which he hates with a passion. It also doesn't seem to do much! 
Vet never even mentioned mites of any sort just said a slight ear infection.
		
Click to expand...

I have been umming and aaring about getting some, Tawny always has skanky ears, not so bad on a good diet but havong been swimming a lot lately they are annoying her again. You have talked me into it. She knows the ear cleaner bottle and hides, I hate doing it to her.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 March 2017)

We had the infection checked last year, turned out to be gardia, I think. The vet was surprised, funny place for it! She'd never heard of Thornit. 

We find the trick with swimming is to dry the ears as thoroughly as possible asap. We take cotton pads with us :redface3: A weekly dose of Thornit helps the dryness, makes sense to keep ears dry to stop festering little infections!


----------



## Clodagh (17 March 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			We had the infection checked last year, turned out to be gardia, I think. The vet was surprised, funny place for it! She'd never heard of Thornit. 

We find the trick with swimming is to dry the ears as thoroughly as possible asap. We take cotton pads with us :redface3: A weekly dose of Thornit helps the dryness, makes sense to keep ears dry to stop festering little infections!
		
Click to expand...

I should do the ear drying, I am just too disorganised! On the farm we have an old disused cross country course and it includes a water jump...it is not possible to walk past it without going 'Splish, splosh, splash...'.


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 March 2017)

I agree diet and allergies are probably to blame. 
This particular dog used to have awful skin issues and I tried about every food I could. Some made it worse some better but I've finally found one "touch wood!" That he tolerates well. His skin is completely clear and his ears are improved but not completely gone.


----------



## Aru (21 March 2017)

Id imagine most vets have never heard of Thornit to be honest.I only came across the product on here.

However I can't see vets ever being able to officially recommend this sort of thing as theres no actual scientific proof(though online reviews say great things) and as the ingredients are not actually defined on the bottle like most commerical products(amounts used are a trade secret apparently) 
Also under the veterinary medications,cascade rules its likely not allowed to be prescriped or advised ahead of proven methods.Same as human medications, vets are only allowed to use and prescribe human medications if there is no licensed animal product available.

Its a pity they havent done any further testing on it,sounds like a useful product.....but everything as a catch/side effects especially medications!
I'd rather know the possible issues that could occur before Id be able to recommend it.
I'm a bit curious as to why its only on the outer ear they recommend placing the powder...is it to avoid being labelled as a veterinary drug or can it do harm in the ear canal....


----------



## Clodagh (17 April 2017)

How is it going OP?
I have ordered some but am thrown by the instructions, on yuotube they say put it in the ear canal but on the paper it says sprinkle around, but never in the hole iteself. Those who use it, what do you do?


----------



## cos01452 (3 July 2018)

Thornits ear powder really helped my Jack and as turn what was an unhappy chap back to his cheeky self.


----------



## Amymay (3 July 2018)

It's bloody fantastic stuff. Have only used it on occasion on Daisy's feet. But it takes the 'itch' away instantly.


----------

